

Show HN: Obfusc8r – Steganographic messaging for the web - thebrettd
http://obfusc8r.herokuapp.com/

======
thebrettd
[https://github.com/thebrettd/f5-steganography](https://github.com/thebrettd/f5-steganography)

I would like to build a distributed file system out of this, on top of image
hosting services like Flickr, but I probably never will.

Have fun.

